# have nitrate,am I cycled??



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

been full for one week,a 240 gallon

Nitrate is at 20-40
nitrite 0 ammonia o

ph 6.9

running 2 emp 400's for 7 days,from established tanks

100 feeders 2 days,14 inch pleco been in for 4 days

used the cycle junk---I know I know biospira is the best,but none around here.

no deaths to any feeders.

I really dont care if it's done already or not,wont be adding my fish for another week or longer if neccessary anyway,I still need to get my last 3 fish for this tank and intriduce them all at once anyway.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

You are definitely cycled but I would keep on checking for ammonia with that many feeders in there to see if your filters are keeping up with the bio-load.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

That's pretty fast cycling, I'd keep checking make sure the levels stay constant. If so, youre in business.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

it is cycled, you're running two established filters so one week should be good enough. But I would eliminate some feeders as 100 is too much.


----------



## brunsyeah (Jan 4, 2004)

hey mashunter or anyone else in columbus for that matter, petland on hamilton road has biospira, $20 for 3oz. and its 1 oz per 30 gallons, expensive but available.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> hey mashunter or anyone else in columbus for that matter, petland on hamilton road has biospira, $20 for 3oz. and its 1 oz per 30 gallons, expensive but available.


Dang 20$,is that stuff really that expensive??

Well it's been 5 days and still the same,lost a couple feeders though,and used some,still gotta be 50 in there easily.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

mashunter18 said:


> been full for one week,a 240 gallon
> 
> Nitrate is at 20-40
> nitrite 0 ammonia o
> ...


 your there dude


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

You'r there if you get your nitrate higher than 40 ppm just do a water change.


----------



## brunsyeah (Jan 4, 2004)

went to aquarium adventure today, they just got in biospira and they want ~$20 for a one ounce packet, and ~$40 for a 3 ounce packet!!!! i saw the police there all they said was someones gettin raped :laugh:


----------

